# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Anxiety Space is now not-for-profit and ad-free!

## Anxiety Space

This has been the case for awhile, but today it's official, Anxiety Space is not-for-profit. All funds raised by the site goes back into the site whether it pays for servers, new software or new features. Wherever it goes, it goes to benefit the community. And as a bonus, ads are now banned, no more weight loss pills, scams or viruses. Later on, a foundation will be setup to support, fundraise and promote Anxiety Space. The foundation would not only insure that Anxiety Space is here to stay, but gives our community the recognition it deserves.

This site now belongs to the community, lets make it great. ::):

----------


## meepie

Yay, thanks. This is really good news.

----------


## venompoo

CLAPS!! For once, a forum site with no advertisements : D. ALso, i like the >we <3 boston sign<

----------


## Skippy

Yaaaay.  :Smoke:

----------


## Misssy

Wow, congrats. Sounds like such a big deal, very impressive that you guys were able to coordinate this whole effort.

----------


## Cam

That's awesome. You guys are great, really.

----------


## Otherside

> Wow, congrats. Sounds like such a big deal, very impressive that you guys were able to coordinate this whole effort.



This. (Sorry, using your words.)

It's pretty awesome though.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm very proud of you guys for taking the routes that you have taken with this forum. It's professional, run superbly and is definitely a supportive caring place. Moreover, the people here are decent and caring toward each other, intelligent and friendly. Just let us know when we are able to support it and how. I'm all for continuing a good thing.

Thanks again for your hard work. You guys are truly awesome! 

Cindy

----------


## WintersTale

That is absolutely awesome!

----------


## Jagger

this is one of the reasons that i finally made an account.

----------


## Sagan

Makes me more more proud to be a part of this community than ever.  ::):

----------


## kc1895

What is this foundation about?  Where is the funding coming from?

----------


## Otherside

> What is this foundation about?  Where is the funding coming from?



Anxiety Space made another post, at the momment, the admins seem to donate to keep this place running. I'm short of cash at the mo and literally need pretty much every penny I have for food, transport, things like that, but I'd be more than happy to donate to this place to keep it going if thats what it comes to it or whatever.. My post count to join date ratio...is a bit large from excessive the banned game and last post wins usage...honestly, I love this place, met a load of great people on here. 

I guess the foundation will be some sort of charity that promotes awareness of anxiety/this place or something, I dunno.

----------


## Lunaire

Thanks guys for your support  ::): 





> Just let us know when we are able to support it and how. I'm all for continuing a good thing.







> ...but I'd be more than happy to donate to this place to keep it going if thats what it comes to it or whatever..



Thanks for the offers. Because we all volunteers the only costs the site has is technical (mainly server and domain costs), these costs are low which means the site currently has the funds to pay for at least the next year's running costs, when we grow bigger and need more funds we will let you all know.  





> What is this foundation about?



The foundation is for the site's long-term health and allowing it to meet its legal and other requirements. The reason we went with a foundation is because the only other option was Anxiety Space run by for-profit corporation. There was a clear winner in that choice. The foundation would be a charity with a clear mission to support, fundraise and promote Anxiety Space, while promoting awareness. Annual reports and financial statements would be released publicly showing how much funds was raise, where it came from and where it went. This is still early days though and there are other priorities for the site at the moment, including getting certifications, so this won't happen over night, but it will happen.





> Where is the funding coming from?



Currently all funding comes from Kay and myself. The foundation will raise funds via donations, merchandising, grants, etc, the details of which will be publicly available.

----------


## Lunaire

I should add, that other than what is already list here, nothing about the foundation has been decided, such as the way it will work, its powers and how it is structured. All of that would be put up, for which the community will debate a range of options and come to an agreement on.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This is the only forum I'm a (proud) member of currently. You guys continue to be amazingly awesome with how you handle your positions of authority. Many thanks! I'd be happy to donate.

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is the only forum I'm a (proud) member of currently. You guys continue to be amazingly awesome with how you handle your positions of authority. Many thanks! I'd be happy to donate.



like+++++

----------


## Muffin

> This is the only forum I'm a (proud) member of currently. You guys continue to be amazingly awesome with how you handle your positions of authority. Many thanks! I'd be happy to donate.



 :Agreed:

----------


## WintersTale

When I get a job, I would definitely be happy to donate.

----------


## Koalafan

I love this place more and more  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Is there a way to make donations? I would be happy to donate what I can.

----------


## Space Jam

A forum with no ad's? WOW

----------


## Chantellabella

Soooooooooooooo....................fork it up, Joker! Where's the donate button? It used to be around here somewhere.  ::):  

I suspect that Ventura and Phil hid it somewhere. 

Just get it out of the drawer, blow off the dust and let us donate, ok?

----------


## Sagan

http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showt...onations-to-AS

Let those who wish, contribute. Those who contribute shall remain held to the same and all standards as those who choose not to do so, to make it all fair.

----------


## Otherside

^This. Seriously guys, c'mon, I wanna donate somehow. And somehow, I don't think a picture of money is going to really help much.



Probably not even in the right currency for you guys either. But seriously, come on, let us donate.

Edit-That is not my money, unfotunatley. I did get the picture from good old google.

----------


## meepie

I might donate if there was a button... Get on it Joker.  :Smoke:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I just saw some of the posts, and before people riot, thought I'd chime in!! I'll point the threads to Joker (Jerry) to address (I'm not going to be nearly as active in the next 2 or so months).  It's very kind and heart warming you guys want to donate (seriously) ((hugs))).  However we wouldn't want anyone to feel _forced_ to donate on a free site.   :group hug: 


Again, we'll give an update soon ((hugs and loves))

----------


## kc1895

I would donate if you give me an arcade badge under "Trophies" with a $ sign icon called "Baller Status best: 100", depending on the amount you donate. (Roll over above trophy for example)

----------


## Lunaire

The reason for the delay is we want to make sure that no matter who donates, Anxiety Space remains independent and is helpful to all sufferers and not just to people who can afford to donate, otherwise there is no point going the not-for-profit route. We want Anxiety Space and the foundation to be well-respected accredited organisations and not just another website and organisation, so we need to put in the work and make sure we have good polices in place.

Don't worry, we have enough funds for now though. ::):

----------


## Sagan

Glad to hear. But remember. There are many of us willing to help if needed, and none of us who donate would expect any different treatment than those who do not.

----------


## Koalafan

Time to make it rain on AS y'all  ::

----------


## Sagan

> Time to make it rain on AS y'all



Dirty Koala!  :bopa:

----------


## Koalafan

> Dirty Koala!



Okay I take the last post back  :Rain: :  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

I just playin'  :Tongue:  Had to find a reason to give you a proper Boppa!

----------


## i just want luv

to good fortune.

----------

